# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Schwerbehinderten-Ausweis

## Hans-W.

Liebe Mitstreiter,
Mag sein, dass dieses Thema schon mal hier erwähnt wurde aber falls nicht und falls in Vergessenheit geraten  - Ich habe beim Amt für soziale Angelegenheiten einen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung geschickt. Das Ergebnis ist ein Bescheid, dass ich einen Schwerbehinderten Ausweis mit 80% erhalten habe. Dies bringt ein paar Vorteile, wie z.B. einen kleinen Steuerfreibetrag, 1 Woche Urlaub mehr für Angestellte, Eintrittsermäßigungen und kann der erste Schritt sein wenn man eine Berufsunfähigkeitsrente beantragen will. Der eigene Urologe muss dies durch Ausfüllen eines Fragebogens unterstützen. Wer mehr Infos haben will, bitte melden.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Hans-W.
über meine  Schwerbehinderung von 90 % habe ich hier auch schon berichtet. Es freut mich, dass es bei Dir auch geklappt hat. Ich habe Dir gerade eine Mail über einen Rentenantrag geschickt.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Hartmut_64

Hallo Michael,

ich habe ein Problem und ich hoffe das Du mir einen Rat geben kannst,
ich hatte vor 5 Jahren eine Total-Op. der Prostata gehabt und auch einen Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung gestellt und habe auch einen  Ausweis mit 
80 % bekommen.

*Das Problem  ist jetzt:*
Nach *5 Jahren* hat das Versorgungsamt geschrieben das der Ausweis
eingezogen werden soll, laut Schreiben vom Urologen an das Versorgungsamt ist der PSA - Wert konstant bei  0,05 bis 0,07 und somit ist der Karzinom beseitigt oder zum Stillstand gekommen.
Ich war regelmäßig jedes viertel Jahr beim Urologen und habe eine Untersuchung durchführen lassen.
*Das Versorgungsamt geht nur nach dem Bericht des Urologen und damit ist für Sie die Angelegenheit erledigt .
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich habe folgendes Problem seit der OP.  l*eichte Harn - Inkontinez*,
meine *Männlichkeit ist dahin*, es hilft weder Pumpe noch Spritzen.
Leide unter *Seelische Belastung* und *Partnerschafts - Probleme* nach der Total OP der Prostata, diese wird überhaupt gar nicht berücksichtigt bei der neuen Ausstellung für die Schwerbehinderung, hast du dieses Problem auch schon gehabt, oder sind deine 5 jahre noch nicht rum. 
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich bin seit dem 01.01.2005 Renter das hat auch Anstands los geklappt.

Gruß Hartmur_64

----------


## RalfDm

> Mag sein, dass dieses Thema schon mal hier erwähnt wurde...


Hallo Hans-W.,

in der Tat. Was schon darüber geschrieben und berichtet wurde, kannst Du im Forumextrakt nachlesen unter Rechtliches - Anerkennung einer Behinderung.

Ralf

----------


## RRPRRP

Hallo Hans-W.,
mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, daß man Dir einen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit 80% gegeben hat. Bei mir gab es nur 50%, dieses entspricht auch Tabellenwerten, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Bei mir gab es im letzten Jahr eine totale OP, Alter 55Jahre. Hast Du eine Idee, wo der Unterschied liegen kann?
Beste Grüße

----------


## HorMuch

> Hallo Hans-W.,
> mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, daß man Dir einen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit 80% gegeben hat. Bei mir gab es nur 50%, dieses entspricht auch Tabellenwerten, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Bei mir gab es im letzten Jahr eine totale OP, Alter 55Jahre. Hast Du eine Idee, wo der Unterschied liegen kann?
> Beste Grüße


*
Der Unterschied:*
Nach Entfernung eines malignen Prostatatumors ist eine Heilungsbewährung abzuwarten.

dB/F-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von fünf Jahren	 	 
*nach Entfernung in den Stadien T1a (Grading ab G2) Tlb-2 NO MO 
50

nach Entfernung in anderen Stadien  
wenigstens 80*


und von wegen Impotenz - da kannst du mit viel Glück 50 Punkte bekommen.

Auch interessant: *Bei Verlust der Eichel ----- 20 Punkte* 
man kann ja auch ohne Eichel pinkeln  ;-)

Interessante Links:
http://www.symposion.com/MediChart/projekt2/26_13.htm
--------------
http://www.vdk.de/cms/mime/915D1123228996.pdf
-------------

Ich habe seit März 04 (RPE) bis April 2010 eine anerkannte Behinderung von 100%.

Am Besten zum SozGericht - ich selber hatte mit Hilfe VdK schon vor meiner RPE eine Klage laufen, als dann das PCA hinzukam, bot man mir 100% an, unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich die Klage zurückziehe.

Viel Erfolg und alles Gute

HorstMUCH

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Hans-W.,
> mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, daß man Dir einen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit 80% gegeben hat. Bei mir gab es nur 50%, dieses entspricht auch Tabellenwerten, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Bei mir gab es im letzten Jahr eine totale OP, Alter 55Jahre. Hast Du eine Idee, wo der Unterschied liegen kann?
> Beste Grüße


 
Na ja, Hans-W. hatte bei Diagnosestellung PSA=272.4ng/ml und Gleason 9. Deine Situation ist damit vielleicht doch nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ich hatte PSA=239,3ng/ml und Gleason 8 sowie Metastasen in den Sitzbeinen. Dafür bekommt man auch ohne Klage vorm Sozialgericht 100%. Ich könnte drauf verzichten!

WW

----------


## Patrick

Hallo,

habe auf den Befund "Strahlenbehandeltes PC" 60 % erhalten.


P.

----------

